# Wrist Pain



## braedenc (Sep 17, 2009)

Not sure what to do. Im fairly new to playing guitar, although ive played enough I can mess around a bit without the tips of my fingers feeling like they're on fire lol.

Anyways Im experiencing pain on the pinky side of my wrist. More specifcially it seems to occur exclusively when my fretting includes my pinky finger and the pain fades when I stop playing and eventually goes away even when im playing until I use the pinky again or do some far stretching on the fretboard.

I thought it could be guitar placement,I tried using a foot stool on my right foot, goin to the classical style guitar on left leg with and without a foot stool, and using a guitar strap but the pain still came back. Whenever I use the pinky on the guitar,I see the wrist on that side kinda pulling up and it looks stressed out.Ive managed to grab ahold of the concept of fretting lightly as a lot of beginners tend to use a deathgrip, when its not needed. However even using light pressure with my pinky seems to envoke this stressed out state. Ive done wrist stretches, although thats just been more recently since ive been feeling the pain. I dont want to aggravate the situation by just trying to play through it and ending up with tendonitis or something more serious. Is there anything you guys would recommend or ideas of what the problem is, or maybe some exercises that would help?

Anyways thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

braedenc said:


> Not sure what to do. Im fairly new to playing guitar, although ive played enough I can mess around a bit without the tips of my fingers feeling like they're on fire lol.
> 
> Anyways Im experiencing pain on the pinky side of my wrist. More specifcially it seems to occur exclusively when my fretting includes my pinky finger and the pain fades when I stop playing and eventually goes away even when im playing until I use the pinky again or do some far stretching on the fretboard.
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like carpal tunnel (which I have) one excersise for this is to extend your arm and grab your fingers with the opposite hand and give them a good stretch back towards your wrist. You could also try splints while your sleeping. I know it sounds crazy, but that's what my physio advised and it really works.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

It's probably not carpal tunnel as that affects the thumb, index and second finger. Your pinky and third finger are connected to a different nerve system called the ulnar nerve which runs through the wrist, elbow(funny bone), shoulder and neck. I had a problem a few years ago where I temporarily lost the use of two fingers (pinky and third) and it turned out to be caused by nerve damage at my shoulder blade from wearing a heavy Les Paul for 30 years. It was hard for me to figure out because one minute my fingers would feel funny and then it would be my wrist or elbow or shoulder or all three. If there is compression anywhere along that nerve path it can show up as a problem at a different location.

Just go easy and pay attention to all areas along the nerve path to see what might be the cause. You can also go to the doctor and have compression tests done to find out where there is resistance in the circuit.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Is there a guitar teacher near you who can take a look at your playing position? Or even a physiotherapist or someone who understands the body?

I went for a lesson in June with a teacher who watched me for about 3 minutes then told me to move my right foot a little bit back (classical guitar so you can picture the position.) Doing that straightened my hips out, which brought my lower back forward, which brought my upper back up and back, which straightened my shoulders, which got rid of an ache at the bottom of my right shoulder blade. I've had a lot of lessons with a lot of great teachers, played in dozens of masterclasses, and no one had ever picked up on that before. This guy was able to fix it in minutes, because of his understanding of how everything works together. A great teacher is worth his weight in gold and sometimes the cause of a problem isn't where you think it is.


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

I have hand problems but more related arthritis. 

Whenever I have a gig, that day I take Ibuprophen plus extra strength Tylenol. It really helps. However, follow proper dosage & don't drink alcohol as you can damage your liver if taking Tylenol (Acetominaphen) with booze.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

*BULLY ALERT*

One: get thee to a doctor.

Two: get thee to a professional instructor.

Three: do it now.

Four: do as I say.

It may not be serious, but if it is, you'll regret not acting sooner. A good physiotherapist will help so get a referral from your doctor. I also see a massage therapist at least monthly...man, what she does for my hands and arms is amazing!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> *BULLY ALERT*
> 
> One: get thee to a doctor.
> 
> ...


Five: Do as Mooh says.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Mooh said:


> *BULLY ALERT*
> 
> One: get thee to a doctor.
> 
> ...



yes - massage therapist!......sometimes while they're workin on ya you feel a little like you're undergoing some sort of torture treatment - ESPECIALLY when working on the wrist....but a few days after - man oh man.....those people know what they're doing!


----------

